
Apple is trying to kill the laptop - elorant
https://theweek.com/articles/804670/apple-trying-kill-laptop
======
idclip
good thing we still have HP Zbooks and Thinkpad Ps + Dell Latitudes VB/VMs.
Probably also good FOSS laptops at somepoint if this sort of self defeating
behavior continues

its better/more correct to say Apple is killing their own laptop brand. sort
of like how IBM killed the old thinkpads. it annoyed us, we moved on.

------
ainiriand
If you saw the latest MacBooks you can certainly say they are trying.

------
niceperson
(for those who don't need one)

